

Calacanis, after ranting about Facebook privacy, breaches his user’s privacy. - aresant

I'm on Jason Calacanis' email newsletter list.<p>After his email yesterday stating that he's quitting Facebook for privacy breaches I was amused this morning to see that he had inadvertently left his newsletter mailbot settings open so that users could reply to eachother.<p>Most people are respectful, but there are of course a half-dozen bad eggs self-promoting, sending ads, etc. Anybody else on the list?
======
vantran
I'm not sure why it's privacy related... I'm on his list and as far as I know,
the mailing list was vulnerable to spam, so I guess you could say security is
lacking. But privacy? Your email address isn't leaked out to anyone (so once
the fix comes in, no more spam), and you gave up no other info when you signed
up.

------
JoeAltmaier
Title should have been "breaches his users' privacy" - I thought somehow he
had breached his own privacy? Those pesky apostrophes.

------
threepointone
whatever you might say about the man, this seems more like an honest mistake.

~~~
aresant
I'd say no question, but still entertaining.

And I think highlights why privacy IS so important - Jason's list is super
targeted and unscrupulous advertisers who are also subscribers immediately
began abusing the information.

If they had more info - phone / address / etc - those would be put right to
use too.

------
getonit
That's surprising. He seems like such a nice chap.

